# Cat Caves -- Caverns -- Houses



## bhrisner (Feb 1, 2011)

I love those cat houses made of wool and then felted. They look like large stones, with a hole for the kitty to go in and out. I think a cat would really enjoy the close feeling of the shape and warmth of the wool.

Anyone have a pattern?

Thanks,

Beth


----------



## yourmother306 (Nov 30, 2011)

try looking here
http://allnaturalpetcare.com/blog/2011/11/05/free-pet-knit-crochet-and-sewing-patterns-for-pet-animal-shelter/
I'm going to check later


----------



## bhrisner (Feb 1, 2011)

Thanks -- 

Here is a picture of what I mean:

Isn't it cool?

Beth


----------



## jumbleburt (Mar 10, 2011)

That is neat! I wonder how you could keep it in shape as it felts.


----------



## bhrisner (Feb 1, 2011)

I was thinking something like small balloons blown up stuffed inside as the wool dries. 

Any other ideas?

Beth


----------



## ACAROLG (Apr 30, 2011)

that is sooooooo cool!!!!!! I will spend the night hunting the net to find out how to make that!!!


----------



## bhrisner (Feb 1, 2011)

I have looked high and low and can't find it -- I have seen them on European and US sites for sale, but no patterns. 

Help someone!


----------



## yogandi (Mar 24, 2012)

It looks very cool. please post any link similar to that!


----------



## Janafay (Mar 8, 2012)

__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/218776494369013371/
To the cat cave! Isn't this adorable? Pattern from eilen tein -- Instructions in English at the bottom of the post (measurements are metric). OR
http://blog.makezine.com/craft/how-to_crocheted_cat_cave/


----------



## yogandi (Mar 24, 2012)

Janafay said:


> http://pinterest.com/pin/218776494369013371/
> To the cat cave! Isn't this adorable? Pattern from eilen tein -- Instructions in English at the bottom of the post (measurements are metric). OR
> http://blog.makezine.com/craft/how-to_crocheted_cat_cave/


Yes that looks good! The problem is I cannot chrochet only knit

 :?


----------



## CindysKnitN (Oct 15, 2012)

Check this one out on Craftsy = http://www.craftsy.com/pattern/knitting/pet/knitted-felt-cat-cave-pet-bed-or-bowl/34371#

You might be able to manipulate it when felting to have the opening where every you want it - top or side


----------



## yogandi (Mar 24, 2012)

Thank you this might work as it is. my cat would jump right in it!)


----------

